# Making your own Batts & Drum Carders



## Pearl B

So do you need a drum carder to make your own batts? Im guessing so, so tell me about drum carders.

Whats the smallest yet most effective size? I dont want to be a production line otoh, I dont want something so small it takes forever to make a decent sized batt.

How easy are they to find used? What should I look for in a used one?
If you were to recommend a new one, which would it be for a budget $600 & under, & preferably $500.
Im looking at drum carders at the Woolery
Ive got my eye on the Ashford Wild Drum Carder
https://www.woolery.com/store/pc/Ashford-Wild-Drum-Carder_-p10814.htm

If I could make my own without spending that much Im all ears!

Any info on the above much appreciated!!!
Tia


----------



## frazzlehead

Don't make one.there's a good bit of engineering involved and carding cloth isn't cheap either. The Wild carder is great for blending!

Another option is a blending board. You can look them up ... Much less expensive and work well for the occasional blending adventure.

You can also blend on a hackle ... There are lots of options.


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Frazzle!
I dont think I would like the blending board, Ive watched a few vids on it.
The hackle has possibilities!!

Blending is what I really want to do though. Thanks for the tip about the Ashford.
I spun a batt I got from Knitpicks & I really really liked it.

Im kinda betting good used ones dont come along very often.


----------



## Miz Mary

CRAIGSLIST !!!! 

here's ONE of many on Portland craigslist !!

http://salem.craigslist.org/mat/3864545239.html


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Miz Mary!!

Portland seems to be a hotspot for spinning equipment.


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Wihh!

I was looking at that one. It looks like its a nice size.
Thats the one thing that bugs me about the Ashford, it looks so small.


----------



## Ana Bluebird

I just took a class on blending with the drum carder to make designer yarn and it was great fun, but I fell in love with the blending board. Never saw one before. It was like painting with a paint brush, so easy and you could see how the bat was going to look. Maybe I should go look at those you-tube videos before I buy one though.


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm pretty sure KS must be one of the least fibery states in the country. I found only 2 real wheels (not ancient ones with obviously missing parts) within 200 miles of me. Both of them wanted barely under new retail for them. Phooey!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

What part of Kansas? Kansas City has a Weaver's Guild, and last I knew there were a lot of reasonable wheel and looms listed on their classifieds page. http://www.kcweaversguild.org/news/classified.html

Okay, more looms than wheels, but it's a good place to keep an eye on.


----------



## Taylor R.

I've been scouring CL to no avail. I'll keep an eye on the weaver's guild!

I'm an hour south of KC, by the way.


----------



## Pearl B

Taylor R,

People in this area are notorious for selling something for 10 cents less than the price brand new. Thats why I dont much do 2nd hand shopping. 

Portland is full of Artist's! I used to live there years ago & really miss it!
This is what I found just today for spinning wheels in the Salem Area
http://salem.craigslist.org/search/...eel&zoomToPosting=&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=

There's even my beloved HitchHiker for a really decent price in there.
Though its an older model, & I think there were some problems the older ones had.

I learned something too. Just click on the title for sale, & all for sale comes up.
Then just put your search terms in the search box.


----------



## Forerunner

I got mine from a fellow in northern Missouri who makes drum carders, and other fiber processing equipment, as a cottage industry, with his wife and a hired worker, out of his garage-turned-small woodworking factory.

Found him and his equipment on Ebay....... went to pick it up myself.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...der&_nkw=little+tom+carder&_sacat=0&_from=R40

He makes several sizes of carders, and multiple options.
The page above shows the size that I picked......and it's big.
I believe it may be about the biggest that you'd want to hand crank, cuz he has several the same size that are electric powered.


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Forerunner!!

Those are nice drum carders! Ive got the page bookmarked & am giving one some serious consideration.


----------



## Forerunner

You mightuh noticed, he's got lots of other sizes besides the page I posted, but, like you, I like a big batt. :grin:

The day comes I do take to spinning like I did knitting, I don't want to wear my arm out reaching for another dainty little tuft of wool, yuh know ?

I wanna be spinning off of King size wool mattresses. :bouncy:


----------



## dhodge

Hi Pearl,
I actually have done some research lately on carders. I just purchased a new one on Ebay. I was determined to buy one that was used, it was missing some parts that I felt like I could replace. I asked on this forum and realized that there are many different kinds and buying a used one seemed pretty complicated. Then I came across a new one for just a little more that I would have paid for a used one. That was a no brainer! It is a Brother drum carder. I had a choice of a medium or fine tooth carder, I chose the medium. There was one you could bid on and a buy it now one. I chose the buy it now as I have no patience. I am trying to figure out how to insert a picture of it.
View attachment 13124
hmmm, let's see if that works!
Darlene


----------



## dhodge

Well that wasn't hard! but I forgot the important part!! I only paid $330.00 brand new. They shipped it the next day I haven't got it yet , it should be here friday I think!!! I feel like I got a good deal.
Darlene


----------



## Pearl B

Congrats!!
I dont have a lot of patience either & usually go for the buy it now option too! :grin:

Let us know how it works. Im thinking of getting the one you posted a pic of.:thumb:


----------



## Pearl B

Heres the website for the maker:

http://brotherdrumcarder.com/index.php

Im thinking of getting the one you got, & have them add a packer brush.


----------

